# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιώργος Μούρκος

## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιώργος** Μούρκος*, είναι από την νέα γενιά αθλητών που αγωνίζεται τα τελευταία χρόνια
Ειναι 30 χρονών.
Κατάγεται από το Αγρίνιο και ασχολείται αγωνιστικά από το 2012.



Ο πρώτος του αγώνας ήταν στο Mr Hellas της NAC το 2012, όπου κέρδισε την 3η θέση.
Στον επόμενο του  αγώνα ,λίγες μέρες μετά , στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA κερδίζει πάλι την 3η θέση.





Το 2014  αγωνίζεται στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA και βγήκε 4ος.



Μετά από μια αγωνιστική παύση 2 ετών, επανέρχεται το 2016 εμφανώς βελτιωμένος και αρκετά πιο βαρύς, με την βοήθεια των προπονητών του Τάσο Μισαηλίδη και Θανάση Υφαντόπουλο και καταλαμβάνει την 2η θέση στην κατηγορία -100 στο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ.
Ο Γιώργος Μούρκος προετοιμάζεται  να αγωνιστεί στο 22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB καθώς και στο Diamond Cup, το τριήμερο 25-27 Νοεμβρίου.

*Οι αγωνιστικές του συμμετοχές*
2012 NAC Mr Hellas 3η θέση
2012 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα 3η θέση
2014 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα 4η θέση
2016 ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση


​

----------


## Polyneikos

Τωρινές του φωτογραφίες απο την προετοιμασία !

----------

